# Tying Chinese Tubes



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello There, I would like to start making my own Chinese tube sets, and am wondering what knots are used when using the tubing to tie on the pouches. It looks like the sets I've bought from Dankung have the pouches tied on with pieces of tubing that have been sliced down the middle. This seems to last a long time, and I want to know how it is done. I want to shorten the tube sets slightly, and this info would come in quite handy.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

You may need to post some pictures for others to understand you well and help you


----------



## skipman (May 1, 2011)

got at least 30 sets of bands that have broke on the end all sorts so yesterday got all the bag out with my mate moodley we used two pair of forcepts and some sissors cut a piece of spare tube and put it over the existing tubes to last longer tryed them today good as new


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lobodog2 said:


> Hello There, I would like to start making my own Chinese tube sets, and am wondering what knots are used when using the tubing to tie on the pouches. It looks like the sets I've bought from Dankung have the pouches tied on with pieces of tubing that have been sliced down the middle. This seems to last a long time, and I want to know how it is done. I want to shorten the tube sets slightly, and this info would come in quite handy.


all you need is the constrictor knot,jobs a good un


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been tying my Chinese Tubes with a constrictor knot, and haven't run into any problems yet. However, my experience with Chinese tubes is limited to date, so input from experienced members should be considered.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Performance Catapults said:


> I've been tying my Chinese Tubes with a constrictor knot, and haven't run into any problems yet. However, my experience with Chinese tubes is limited to date, so input from experienced members should be considered.


Yeah right limited? Lol. Yeah constrictor knot works well. I like cotton. Some use nylon and it works. I like the cotton though. I think there is a less chance of cutting the rubber. Number 3 cotton crochet cord or chalk line. Other stuff works now too. That's just my opinion.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

A friend of mine sent away for me to get Number 3 cotton crochet cord (thread) like 5 bucks for 100 meters AKA OldMiser


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms (Jan 21, 2014)

1/2" 1745 cuff at the pouch.Then two cuffs with the tail folded back though the 2nd cuff. Grandma's secret pseudo-taper recipe.....mmm mmm good.


----------

